# 8" Horizontal/Vertical Rotary Table



## catoctin (Nov 24, 2014)

I am thinking of adding an 8" horizontal/vertical rotary table to my PM935 mill setup and need some suggestions.  The candidates I have seen so far are Yuasa, Vertex, and Phase II.  Their are other but these seem to be the most readily available in 8".  

It seems the Yuasa (550-048) is supposed to be the best of the lot but very expensive.  I believe only MSC sells these new.  Ebay will list one from time to time but my concern is I have seen them with 4 slots and 6 slots with the same part number.

Vertex or Accura Vertex seems to be still made in Taiwan.  Slot count gets really weird with them when buying new off of ebay.  One seller from southern California pictures the unit with six slots, provides an advertisement showing another picture for the unit with six slots and then specs three slots in two other places.  Another guy from the east coast sells a four slot version.  I am curious is a six slot version even exists for the 8" model.

Phase II seems to be the high value unit.  Low cost from Enco and made in China.  This unit does have four slots.

If anyone has purchased one of these units recently please provide feedback.  Things change rapidly in the world of offshore manufacturing.  I just don't want to buy a 60 lbs. boat anchor.  Any suggestions are welcomed.

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## darkzero (Nov 24, 2014)

Yuasa is top notch, if you're willing to fork out to get a new one go for it, or if you can find a good used one. Vertex is a copy of the Yuasa H/V, great quality.

As a home shop machinist, I would not be able to justify the price of a new Yuasa. I went with an 8" Vertex. I know what you mean, some with 3 slots, some come with 4. Vertex's catalog for the 8" lists 3 slots. Mine has 4 & is what I prefer. Matt (QMT) hooked me up with mine. Give him a call & see if he has any left.


----------



## Brnoczech (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a Yuasa 10 inch horizontal that I bought new for $500 from an overstock type warehouse in Houston several years ago. Mine has six slots. I have a thread here that shows it, under my name and the title "lathe chuck rotary table adaptor" (sorry, not sure how to put a quick link in here).  This is not a vertical, but I will just add to what the previous poster said, the Yuasa brand is extremely high quality.  I am very happy with it.


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 24, 2014)

Not being able to justify $1,250 for a Yuasa from MSC (or anyone else for that matter). 
I went the other direction and shopped on craigs list until I found a 10" MSC badged unit for $100.  It was gummed up inside and required a tear down to clean out the dried grease that was hard as stone.  It's a horizontal only table but after cleaning it turns like glass.
If you want new I see no reason not to go with a Phase II or other import.  Shars has a 10" vertical/horizontal for $406

[h=4]Product Code[/h] 			202-2003A
 						[h=4]Product description[/h] 			

Table diameter: 9.84"
Horizontal O/A Height: 4.53"
Center height vertical position: 6.49"
Overall height in vertical position: 12.79''
Overall width (not including handle) in vertical position: 11.02''
Mounting table bolt width: 0.63''
 T-slot width: 0.55''
No. of slots: 6
Center taper: Morse Taper 3
Without coolant pathway on rotary table base to catch the coolant

 												[h=4]Product features[/h] 			

Low Profile
10 second vernier reading
Gear drive immersed in oil
Extra deep coolant channel
Dual positive action locks
Satin chrome dials
Maximum individual spacing error 4" table 120",  6" table 80",  8,  10,  12,  16" tables 60"
4" table utilizes low profile locks for added workspace
Gear ratio: 4" table is 72:1; 6-16" tables are 90:1
Flatness of clamping service-concave: .0006"
Concentricity of center bore: .0008
Parallelism of clamping surface to angle face: .0008"
Squareness of angle surface to clamping surface: .0004"
Squareness of clamping surface to center slot: .0008"

Good luck with your search and purchase


----------



## zmotorsports (Nov 24, 2014)

I have the same exact Vertex that Will pictured.  I have had it for several years now and seems to work well, pretty smooth with no catches or anything.  Has held up quite well.


----------



## rmack898 (Nov 24, 2014)

I also have the 8" Vertex with 4 slots. I've had it for many years and am quite happy with it. I bought it off ebay for less than $300 if I remember right.


----------



## catoctin (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys,
Thanks for all of the responses.  I'll give Matt at QMT a call to see if he still has any.  

Thanks,
-Joe


----------



## Reeltor (Nov 25, 2014)

catoctin said:


> Guys,
> Thanks for all of the responses.  I'll give Matt at QMT a call to see if he still has any.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Joe



I always like to keep a list of good suppliers.  who is QMT???
Google didn't give me anything useful

Mike


----------



## arvidj (Nov 25, 2014)

Reeltor said:


> ... who is QMT???



Quality Machine Tools or Precision Matthews or Machine Tools Online ... take you pick.

There is a PM specific forum on this site.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 25, 2014)

I still regret not buying an old,but good Moore rotary table as used on Moore jig bores. It had a vernier on the side of the unit(which might have been hard to read!!) At the time,I did not know how accurate the vernier was. Later,when reading my Moore jig bore book,I found out the vernier was good for .0001" in about an 8" diameter circle!!! It was about $200.00 when I could have bought it.

Yuasa is a good brand. I think any Taiwan made brand would work fine. When I made the brass surveyor's compass,I used an Enco Chinese made 8" rotary table. I graduated the compass in 360º. When i got back to the starting engraved line, having OCD,I had to find out if the scribe would fit exactly into the line I scribed first. It fit perfectly,luckily for me!!


----------



## Sandia (Nov 26, 2014)

Joe,

I purchased an 8 inch Phase II from Enco with chuck when they had a 30% sale. Works OK but wouldn't do it again. It is not real smooth and the locks are small and don't function properly. It is supposed to be filled with oil, when I filled mine it all ran out within 2 minutes. Go figure, good old Chinese hit and miss tools.

Sandia


----------



## george wilson (Nov 26, 2014)

My Enco table was bought in 1986. Might be a different animal from now. I used it on other projects as well.


----------

